# Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 GT-P5210 & Viber



## bushmook (Jan 10, 2009)

Installed Viber on my Tab3 but I can't complete the setup. It asks for my geo sit'n & phone no. Been advised by an existing iPad Viber user he nominated a land line number as he doesn't own own a mobile. However I suspect only a mobile is acceptable & a smart one to boot as it requests Viber be installed on it. Therefore he must be citing probably his wife's mobile no. I only have a basic mobile. Can anyone confirm what the go is.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

It's a VOiP application. You just need a device with a WiFi connection and a headset and microphone. When you use it, it will use your Internet bandwidth. The people you want to talk to need to have it installed too.


----------

